# Nissan & Datsun Meet in San Antonio



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

NISSAN & DATSUN CAR 
CLUB MEET. Dec 14th, 
7pm @ CHESTERS BURGERS 
(Broadway/410 area). 
Questions? 316-1102 


i called him they are mainly z's but are trying to expand


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

ok im going, anyone else?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

A meet on a Tuesday? You should have posted this earlier to get more reponse.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

Coco said:


> A meet on a Tuesday? You should have posted this earlier to get more reponse.



i just saw it in the paper the other day, they meet every second tuesday of the month.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh, gotcha. You saw it in the SA Express?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

How'd it go? Are those meets any good or so so?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

well i went , i got there around 7:15 saw some sweet z's and one s14 but it looked like it said "s i 4" , i went inside and really didn't see anyone that would belong to the cars so i took off, but i'll probably go earlier next time. i will also wash my car before i go


----------

